# kestrel evoke vs caad9



## THE_LION_KING (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi all looking to buy a new fast training/race machine ive narrowed it downt to a kestrel evoke with ultegra or a caad9 with dura-ace the caad is 100$ more but i do get dura-ace any opinions comments people with either/both thanks


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

I don't know a ton about kestrals but one of my friends has an evoke and he wanted to upgrade to a caad9. which is the bike i am also upgrading to


----------

